# Post up some pics of your other pets!



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Here are my 3 cats: Tiger the br. tabby, Pumpkin the white kitty, and Bear my gray cat:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

here is Daktyl our Savannah Monitor having a special breakfast


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

aww Daktyl is so cute - my father is big in reptiles. He has one of those! I have a bearded dragon here she is:










and my African Chiclid tank:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

aww i used to have african cichlids! i miss them. something suddely went wrong and one day all the fish were dead so i broke down my tank and its in storage now. 
Daktyl used to come out all the time and was real friendly but since the puppy has been here he has been in his house because he nips. i seen his teeth i dont want him stuck on me with no one here to help me get him off


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

yea they can give a nasty bite!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah and everyone here is scared of reptiles and the only one that would touch him and help if i got bit is my husband and hes 7000 miles away.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Here is my gang










That's Maggie, Julius, Kalie and Sugar Ray left to right. Disregard the cheap couch cover. It only comes out when it is wet outside. I'll try to track down pictures of my 3 cats too.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

lol cute pic! Looks like your couch has been claimed huh!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

princesstrish617 said:


> lol cute pic! Looks like your couch has been claimed huh!


Pretty much. I go to sit on the love seat and this is what I get.










I learned that once I sit down I better not get up. Move it and lose it is the motto in this house. This picture was taken about 15 minutes after the other one.


----------



## Gixxermike (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a redtail boa and some south american cichlids.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

my fish....5 piranah's..my son has a jack dempsy 









shelby...


----------



## rawlins98 (Dec 30, 2008)

This is ricart our quaker parrot.He's about 15 years old now.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Sleepy jowls









Raisin









Princess Peach









Thrall, Raisin, and Lady sleeping









More sleeping









Thrall, Raisin, and Lady in the snow today









Lady tippy









Lady Tippy


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I love your pug!!


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

Gixxermike said:


> I have a redtail boa and some south american cichlids.


Love that SA Tank!! Is that a Syn w/ the head?

and how does your Frontosa do in that tank?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> I love your pug!!


Thank you, she is such a trouble maker!


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

^^^bwahahahahaha


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

duke the lab


my girl lexi, 5 years young


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Old Man Tank, Pit/Bullmastiff Mix









with Tonka, his secret lover









The spoiled brat Tonka


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't have any other pets except my APBTs and my Amstaffs. We had a hampster that died a month ago. Tai gave it a heart attach she tried to eat it.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

awww these pictures are all so cute!


----------

